
Operator Overloading in JavaScript (Proposal) - tosh
https://github.com/littledan/proposal-operator-overloading/blob/master/README.md#operator-overloading-in-javascript
======
zzo38computer
I had a different idea, called UserPrimitive, which allows operator
overloading (with some restrictions) on user primitives, but not on objects.
The UserPrimitive function takes an object listing the implementation and then
returns another function, whose name is a fresh symbol (returned if typeof is
used); you can then make your own function to call that returned function to
create a user primitive value.

